# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Avalon Cafe Lounge - Nơi thời gian ngừng trôi - cafe Hà Nội

## nhaiyen_8_7

Vị trí đặc biệt của Avalon Cafe Lounge với một phía trông ra phố cổ, còn bên kia bao quát được toàn bộ không gian Hồ Gươm là điểm dễ níu chân khách nhất khi đến đây. Khách hàng có thể ngắm nhìn trọn vẹn một Hồ Gươm từ trên cao với màu nước xanh đậm, nhạt, biến đổi theo thời gian, với đền Ngọc Sơn, tháp rùa cổ kính và những hàng cây nghiêng bóng khi chiều về; hoặc ở phía bên kia là những khu phố cổ với cuộc sống đậm nét người Hà Nội.


Không gian lounge ở tầng 5 được thiết kế sang trọng, hiện đại và hoàn toàn khác biệt nhưng vẫn mang đến cảm giác gần gũi, ấm cúng. Hiệu quả đến từ những đường nét hoa văn tinh tế được các họa sĩ vẽ trực tiếp lên tường phối hợp ăn ý giữa các tông màu trắng, nâu, vàng đậm, nhạt của đường nét, họa tiết và của những chiếc gối ôm nhỏ nhắn, xinh xắn nằm gọn trong lòng ghế. Các kiểu bàn, ghế, đèn tường độc đáo, lạ mắt là nhã ý bất ngờ của chủ nhà hàng dành tặng cho khách.

Ở tầng 6, khách hàng có thể thoải mải lựa chọn những góc riêng phù hợp cho mình với không gian rộng mở, hòa nhịp hơn cùng thiên nhiên bên ngoài. Góc dành riêng cho những đôi tình nhân được chủ nhà hàng thiết kế theo phong cách lãng mạn với ghế xích đu kiểu dáng lạ mắt luôn là địa điểm được các bạn trẻ book trước hàng tuần. Tầng 7 thiết kế theo phong cách sky garden mang ấn tượng Châu Âu. Ngồi dưới dàn hoa kim sao đỏ rực rỡ phủ bóng xuống toàn bộ không gian và trông ra mặt hồ lăn tăn gợn sóng, khách hàng sẽ có cảm giác trút bỏ mọi ưu tư, phiền muộn của cuộc sống thường nhật để bồng bềnh, phiêu du cùng thiên nhiên.

Bên cạnh không gian lãng mạn mà khách hàng cảm nhận ở từng tầng, từng góc, từng vị trí khác nhau, khách hàng còn được thưởng thức những món ăn Âu, Á với phong cách hoàn toàn mới lạ. Món ăn thuần Việt tưởng khó tìm trong một nhà hàng sang trọng như vậy nhưng lại dễ dàng được đáp ứng nếu khách hàng mong muốn: đó có thể là món bánh giò, bánh cuốn nóng hổi, hay bát bún ốc, bún riêu cua thơm lừng. Từ những list đồ uống giúp thư giãn, nâng cao sức khỏe như trà, nước ép hoa quả, sinh tố, caphe và các loại cooktail được ưa chuộng nhất thế giới như Mojito, Magarita, Whiskey Sour, I love you, Sex on the beach... đến những loại bia, rượu nhập ngoại cao cấp. Tất cả đều có thể thực hiện được miễn sao khách hàng có những giây phút thư giãn tuyệt đối khi lưu lại nơi đây.

----------


## nhaiyen_8_7

_Địa chỉ: Tầng 5, 73 Cầu Gỗ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._

>> *Bản đồ cho địa điểm quán Avalon Cafe Lounge* 


Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## littlegirl

kiến trúc đẹp! ngồi đây nhâm nhi cafe ngắm cảnh hà nội thì ko còn gì tuyệt hơn

----------

